# Planted tank and carbon



## redbellycrazy (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a planted tank and i ad plant gro by nutrafin. Do i have to remove my carbon for this vitamin to help the plants. Basically does the carbon take the vitamins out of the water?


----------



## redbellycrazy (Feb 25, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

To be honest, I don't know - carbon removes certain chemicals, tanins and other things by chemically binding it, so it is a possibility that (parts of) plant fertilizers are removed.
On the other hand, if I was a company making plant fertilizers, I'd make sure it would not react with carbon...

Probably a dumb question: have you tried a Google web-search?


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

carbon does soak up the minerals that plants need, so ye, remove it


----------

